# Why does my 18B turn under breaking?



## heafis59 (Jan 18, 2007)

This just started happening. I replaced the front bumper with an aluminum one after breaking the stock one. I also have the Factory Team Billet Kit, but it was installed before I started having this problem. It only started after installing the Integy front bumper. I don't know if that is the problem or if it could be something in the diffs. 

Can anyone help me with this problem?


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Are you hit the breaks on the speed control. If so I would check to see if the diffs are in good shape. They maybe loose or tight


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

What is a 18B?

Mike Clark


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It is the associated buggy version of there 1/18th scale truck.


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

is ur antenna touching any graphite or aluminum?


----------

